# Aureal Vortex unter 2.6 (immer noch problemchen)

## horstenpeter

mod edit:

Aus Neuen Kernel kompilieren abgespalten.

amne

so noch was. ich muss laut angabe meines soundkarten treibers soundcore in den kernel kompilieren. ich kanns aber nicht finden. weiß jemand wo's ist ?Last edited by horstenpeter on Sat Mar 27, 2004 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Angaben Deines Soundkertentreibers? In 2.6 heißt das ALSA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## horstenpeter

auch mit meiner wild-obskur-veralteten Aureal Vortex 2 ? Will ich hoffen  :Smile:  OK dann mal los

----------

## psyqil

Interessant...laut ALSA gibt es snd-au8830 für Dich, aber im Kernel find ich's nicht...

----------

## horstenpeter

ist mir auch aufgefallen. riskieren ?

----------

## psyqil

Hm. Klar!  :Cool:  Dann bau halt allen Alsa-Krempel ein, außer nem PCI-Gerät, und ich mach mich mal kundig, ob emerge alsa-driver den snd-au8830 mitbringt...

----------

## psyqil

Check, schon gefunden...in 0.9.8, mal sehen, was die neueren Versionen sagen!

----------

## psyqil

Alles klar, auch in 1.03 noch vorhanden, dann sollte

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "alsa-driver ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "alsa-lib ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "alsa-utils ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

ALSA_CARDS="au88x0" emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils
```

Dir die neuen Treiber draufhauen, sogar mit Hardware-Mixing, Glückwunsch!  :Very Happy:  Soviel zu ein Topic pro Thread, hoffentlich erwischt uns keiner   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

Ich hab alles gesehen!

----------

## psyqil

 :Embarassed:  Nichts wie weg!  :Very Happy:  Vielleicht möchtest Du ja den Kram ab 8:14 Uhr in einen "Aureal Vortex unter 2.6" Thread abspalten, ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das funktioniert, was wir hier machen...

----------

## amne

Gute Idee, soeben gemacht.

----------

## kairo

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Nichts wie weg!  Vielleicht möchtest Du ja den Kram ab 8:14 Uhr in einen "Aureal Vortex unter 2.6" Thread abspalten, ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das funktioniert, was wir hier machen...

 

Amt,

also bei mir hat es auf die "konventionelle", sprich emerge und gut is, Art nicht funktioniert.

Beim emergen des alsa-driver-1.0.3 bekomme ich den Fehler, dass ein Verzeichnis nicht gefunden werden kann.

Das willst du sehen

Habe kernel-2.6.4.

Dann habe ich mir von der ALSA-Seite die orig. Sourcen geholt und die installiert. Mit 

```
./configure --with-cards=au8820 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
```

Und http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Ab Punkt 2.4

Na jedenfalls spielt er jetzt, der XMMS.

MfG und gute nacht     oder so

----------

## psyqil

 *kairo wrote:*   

> Das willst du sehen

 Oh ja, dankeschön! So ein Mist...naja, von Hand bauen scheint ja möglich zu sein, bin ich erstmal beschäftigt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## glasen

Hallo,

Hab die gleiche Karte im Rechner drin. Mit dem "au8830"-Treiber funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie weggeschmissen weil es unter WinXP keine Treiber mehr gab.   :Laughing: 

Nur als kleinen Tip : Du musst im "alsamixer" die Funktion "Equalizer" (kommt relativ weit hinten) auf Mute stellen, sonst musst du deine Boxen voll aufdrehen um eine akzeptable Lautstärke zu erreichen.

Zudem scheint KDE gerade dieses "Feature" immer wieder einzuschalten (Stand KDE 3.2.0). Deswegen musste ich mir im Autostart-Ordner ein Skript gebastelt, welches "alsactl" bei jedem Start von KDE aufruft.

Gruß Glasen

----------

## horstenpeter

Hmm wie bringe ich den denn jetzt dazu mir statt des 0.9.8er Treibers den 1.0.3er zu installieren ? Bin hier den Angaben von psyqil gefolgt.Last edited by horstenpeter on Sun Mar 21, 2004 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## horstenpeter

Hey, die Frage kann doch gar nicht so schwer sein!   :Smile: 

----------

## horstenpeter

Meine aktuellste Fehlermeldung:

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-au8830

FATAL: Module snd_au8830 not found.

 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

----------

## horstenpeter

Mit original-sourcen machen weigert er sich auch, weil ich ALSA im Kernel hab.

----------

## horstenpeter

.bump

----------

## psyqil

 *horstenpeter wrote:*   

> .bump

  :Very Happy:  Check mal mm-sources, die neuen haben Deinen Treiber!

----------

## horstenpeter

Hey hat funktioniert! Tausend Dank !

----------

## horstenpeter

OK aber mit Einschränkungen:

Wenn ich in XMMS MP3s abspiele, fängt er manchmal an, die Musik bei doppelter oder noch schnellerer Geschwindigkeit abzuspielen`(und bleibt dann dabei)....Seltsam! Ideen ?

----------

## horstenpeter

???

----------

## spitzwegerich

Das klingt danach, dass die Karte mit der falschen Samplingfrequenz angesteuert wird.

Welche Karte hast du denn, und welche Frequenzen kann die direkt (also ohne Resampling) wiedergeben?

----------

## horstenpeter

So, sorry wegen der späten Antwort, hatte viel zu tun. 

Ich hab ne Aureal Vortex 2 (AU8830) nach Referenzboarddesign. Wie finde ich das denn raus mit den Samplingfrequenzen ?

sampling rates up to 48kHz

hab ich irgendwo im Netz gefunden....

----------

## horstenpeter

.bump

----------

## horstenpeter

.bump2

----------

## horstenpeter

ich sach mal so grob, ohne funktionierenden sound bringt mir das nichts.....

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich fürchte, ich kann dir nicht helfen. Für meinen Soundchip gibts ein spezielles Programm (envy24control), mit dem ich die Samplingrate beeinflussen kann.

Aber eigentlich sollte die automatisch richtig eingestellt werden.

Wie man allgemein an die Samplingfrequenz drankommt weiß ich leider nicht.

----------

